# Which color mulch?



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Was talking with some people and it seems people have pretty strong opinions on the color of mulch.

So I was wondering what color do you like the best and why?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Natural double ground hardwood mixed with compost. Easy to spread, no big chunks of wood that take forever to decompose, fertilizes with the added compost, and color can be refreshed with a light raking.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Are we talking wood mulch, stone mulch, pine straw, or another type of mulch? I think the type might be more important than the color. One thing to consider when picking mulch type and color is availability nearby; if you have something that needs replacing every year, make sure to pick something that you can easily get from a supplier. Also, if cost in an issue, check to see if there's a place nearby that offers free mulch/woodchips. That might determine what you use in a mulch bed.

I personally think black wood mulch can look good because it looks clean and can really make plants inside the mulch bed really "pop". Things to consider with this is that grass clippings that wander onto the mulch bed will turn a light color and disturb the black look of the mulch, but on a positive note you can buy black dye to spray on your mulch bed to refresh it every so often.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Cedar Mulch is currently what the wife likes best.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

If only it would stay the same color!


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

@bernstem Do you mix that yourself? I haven't seen that offered around here.

@Phids I meant wood mulch, you don't really see the other options around here. But I've seen straw on videos from GCI. I like the black too, but it seems to fade so fast. 
Talking about other options, maybe on day I will see if I can pull of white rocks instead of wood mulch, I do like that look.

@TulsaFan Smart move, you can never be wrong if you use what the wife likes. :thumbup:

@ionicatoms That still looks good though, matches nicely with the palm. Nice sharp edge as well.

I came across this from 2019, but I'm guessing it will still be similar:


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Black is MULCH better


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Just ditched the black mulch for brown. Fades fast to gray and debris sticks out especially dead bermuda.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I buy it pre-mixed from a local composter. I expect any large composter/mulch supplier can mix compost and mulch for you.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

1st year - landscaper's brown.
last year - red.
today - black.

will probably try cedar next year.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Bombers said:


> 1st year - landscaper's brown.
> last year - red.
> today - black.
> 
> will probably try cedar next year.


Did you go over the red or remove the red to add the black?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

San said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > 1st year - landscaper's brown.
> ...


I removed it since I needed to regrade the soil. It was cheap Walmart red mulch. Held onto the color pretty well. I will probably just top off next year over the black.


----------



## pgm (10 mo ago)

So far brown. I like how it looks against green.



Forgive the untidy lawn. This was taken right after hauling 14 yards all through the lawn over 2 days last November.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

I think dark brown looks the most natural and resembles healthy top soil and contrasts well against all plants


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I prefer brown cedar mulch. Maybe black if the house has black trim. Would never consider red.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Any type of mulch that doesnt attract termites sounds good to me.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm a huge fan of the Brown Shredded Rubber mulch from Lowe's. It looks like real mulch and doesn't fade at all and also doesn't attract bugs. It's a little spendy up front but you aren't having to do mulch every year so your ROI only take a few years.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

After seeing so many people like cedar, I looked more in to it. Seems that it does actually deter termites and other pests and that the big box stores sell "cedar" based mulch, where the amount of actual cedar is questionable.

Next year I'll be switching to cedar mixed with compost. :thumbup:


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

pgm said:


> So far brown. I like how it looks against green.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the untidy lawn. This was taken right after hauling 14 yards all through the lawn over 2 days last November.


where do you get steaming mulch like that? It would look so cool in my beds, as people drive by they see all the fog around the flowers...


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Just my opinion, don't flame me... Literally anything but red. Red looks so bad, I don't know why anyone would use it. I say this as someone who bought a house with a red stained deck and I haven't re-stained it yet...

And I would never take the free wood chips from the city or whatever... who knows what is in there (looking at you, black walnut/juglone...)


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Cluelessone said:


> Just my opinion, don't flame me... Literally anything but red. Red looks so bad, I don't know why anyone would use it. I say this as someone who bought a house with a red stained deck and I haven't re-stained it yet...
> 
> And I would never take the free wood chips from the city or whatever... who knows what is in there (looking at you, black walnut/juglone...)


It sounds like there is a general distaste for red. I've seen reddish brown and I've seen red-red.
I live next to a forest, which has a lot of Eastern Pines and their needles actually create a reddish brown ground cover.
But I still like the more natural normal brown look.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

San said:


> Cluelessone said:
> 
> 
> > Just my opinion, don't flame me... Literally anything but red. Red looks so bad, I don't know why anyone would use it. I say this as someone who bought a house with a red stained deck and I haven't re-stained it yet...
> ...


depending on the bag of scotts red mulch it's an acceptable reddish-brown, but some of the others I've seen at the gas station are bright red. If you plan to put some nice flowers in there don't use red because the colors will look better against brown or black.


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

Just read my signature.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

arrigetch peaks said:


> Just read my signature.


 :lol: A similar discussion let me to start this topic. It seems a more wide spread opinion.


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

San said:


> I came across this from 2019, but I'm guessing it will still be similar:


 :lol: This graphic is hilarious because the Lowe's by me practically buries their parking lot in red mulch this time of year. My daughter's playground does the same and she always looks about a foot taller getting onto the swings.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Black gives a more formal look, but looks like crap immediately if there are any trees nearby (pines, maple seeds, etc.) that drop anything in it.

Brown looks less formal and much more natural. Also hides most things that might drop in it.

Red - I'll never understand that.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Pine straw's natural color. Orangey brown.


----------



## Joeeeekkkkk (Jan 28, 2021)

Never liked the red until our last house the roof was a redish color and the red mulch complimented it really well. My wife hated it and was pro black mulch.

Our current house has zero red accents at all, so black it is. Really think it depends on the color of your house/trim. The recent black mulch I put down seemed to lose color kinda quick after a rain storm soon after I spread it.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I think I have come to conclusion that rubber mulch is the way to go. Yes red mulch should have no purpose in any lawns. It makes the landscaping look way to over the top without being natural. Not a fan of red mulch


----------

